# old cast iron...new 1-1/2" shower drain...send help!



## joeusa (Mar 31, 2011)

My house was built in '48 and the original shower was plumbed with a 1-1/2 drain.  I've gutted this bath and installed a new neo corner kit and thought I would just connect a new 2" pvc drain to the original cast iron soil pipe....but note where this connects at point A. in the photo:







I couldn't find a dounut adaptor to use with 2" pvc here.  After looking at things closer...this "y" is a 1-1/2" and will not take a 2" line into it...nor do I want to reduce the drain downstream of the trap.  So....do I go with the original size of 1-1/2".  It worked fine for us fo rthe last 15 years...so it should continue to work for another 15 I guess.

The only other solution that I see is to remove all of the old cast iron stuff...and redo it with new PVC. 

This pic is directly under the toilet with a vent at point B.







This stack goes through the block wall and into the basement next to the hot water heater:  






Then into the slab and out to the sewer:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Back in the top pic...at point A.  This is where I need to connect both, the shower drain and the sink drain.  

I'm a skilled diy'er but lacking experience with this stuff......

thoughts on how to approach it?

Sincere thanks,
Joe.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 31, 2011)

Check a posting by tooltime "drain for washer" posted 07-20-2006, I think that will help.


----------



## Redwood (Mar 31, 2011)

Your shower needs to be 2" and cannot be reduced downstream.



nealtw said:


> Check a posting by tooltime "drain for washer" posted 07-20-2006, I think that will help.



Why? There was nothing of any value in that thread other than a hacked up not to code mess...

I'd cut out the cast and do it right...
You just might want a plumber on this one...


----------



## joeusa (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for the responses!   That link was every helpful...and gave me the idea to tap into the cleanout opening with PVC...then cap of the opening at A.

-Joe


----------



## Redwood (Apr 2, 2011)

So what do you do for a cleanout now?   :hide:


----------



## joeusa (Apr 4, 2011)

Redwood said:


> So what do you do for a cleanout now?   :hide:



Here's a pic:






Here's the clean-out.  The first plan was to plumb the shower and sink drain back into the branch at "A" where is was done originally....but now, I think I'm going to remove the clean-out plug...and install a PVC cleanout with branch for the sink and shower drain.

Kinda like tooltime did here in the referenced response:






But now...the problem is getting the clean-out plug off....it won't budge. It is brass and It's soaking in penatrating oil right now..I'll try again in a few days.

Any help on getting it out?

-Joe


----------



## Redwood (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay that's what I thought...
A hacked up not to code mess...

Carry On!


----------



## nealtw (Apr 4, 2011)

Take your pictures and ideas to your local inspector and ask for suggestions, they are not the bougyman.


----------

